# Who has taken the CGC test?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Just curious, as there's been a lot of talk about it lately. Also, has anyone done the community canine test?


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

We have not done it yet, but plan on doing it at some point. Definitely a great title for pets, conformation, and performance dogs alike! For people who plan on doing therapy with their dogs this is a good title to have as a base.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Nope no interest. Maybe somebody who posts on this thread can enlighten me as to why I should be interested


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Willow took and passed the CGC in February.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, I plan on doing therapy with Maizie, so you have to have it for that. Plus, I think it's neat to have a title on your dog's registration. My goal is for Maizie to get it at one year old.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

well now after reading manxcat's thread and streetcar's info on the queen mary2 i've developed an ambition to cross the atlantic to england on the queen with a silver toy poodle in my arms, so a cgc after her name might be quite appropriate. at least one of us would be titled! :biggrin:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Quincy has his CGN- the Canadian equivalent. We had a blast working together toward getting ready for the test and I was incredibly proud of how well he handled everything. I would like to do it with Journey and Pearl too. If I ever want to use any or all of them as service dogs, the CGN is a precursor to it.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Yep Zora has passed the test


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My old girl had her CGC and did therapy work. Sailor has his CGC and does therapy work once a week now. He is primarily my retiring service dog. I am struggling with leaving him at home and working the pup because, well, Sailor is push button easy and the pup is hard work. Wilson's brother Nike earned his CGC at six months. I need to work harder on teaching Wilson that stay means "Stay until he is released", other than that he could pass.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I did it with Sophy - my local training centre started a class that was the right time of day for us that happened to be for the Bronze CGC (their classes are mostly quite late in the evening, and I am old enough to dislike night driving and to be falling asleep by 9pm!). I wasn't fussed about gaining the certificate, but it was a fun class in a small group and an opportunity to brush up on our skills while nattering with like minded people. She passed, but only because the examiner did not see her break her stay at the very last moment when I stupidly put my foot down too close to her!

I think the scheme can be very useful - there are many people who will be motivated by the thought of an "exam" and certificate to do more work on training than they might get round to without the incentive; the requirements - in the UK at least - are not onerous, but are a good test of canine politeness; and the owner test started some interesting discussions in the group I went to - not least because we disagreed with a number of the set answers!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

On another thread I just posted about how my dog failed the Canine Good Citizen test in a pretty big way, but I do plan to take the test again when he is older and we have had more time to practice. I will sum up the reasons I listed there as to why I want him to have a CGC.

1) It is a reasonable test of dog politeness, as has already been stated here.
2) It helps owners set a goal and get class training to arrive at this basic level of obedience for their dogs.
3) It is a AKC title that is fun to have for those people who do not want to continue on in obedience or performance competition. 
4) There are some training courses that require your dog to have the CGC before you can take them.
5) If you are planning to do therapy work, the CGC is the first step.

So you do not HAVE to get a CGC for your dog, but there are some good reasons why many people do.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

In addition to all the good reasons given above for getting the CGC, it also helps to reassure people. Pericles did the AKC puppy star, and when I was thinking of taking him and Jupiter to a rental condo this past winter, the title seemed to impress someone who was a bit wary of having two dogs stay there. I anticipate that when we get the CGC (we still need to do a bit more work together to get there) it might help us if we ever need to convince someone somewhere with a 50-pound dog restriction, that Pericles is better behaved than his size might indicate. 

And patk I too have my eyes set on the Queen Mary passage at some point in the future! I actually called them yesterday (!) and they said that the bookings fill up for the year very rapidly, within several weeks of when they are released for the following year. In other words, one needs to plan more than a year in advance...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily and Peeves both passed their CGC tests around their first birthdays, Lily just a week after, Peeves about 6 weeks before (we went to class together with them). It was not a titling program at that time (2009), so not a title for them but could be for Javelin or I could always retest Lily and Peeves.

The class was a good experience for them. Even though we had done puppy and intermediate at PetSmart our CGC class was at our obedience club so the setting was rather different. Of course they have both moved light years beyond what they were capable of then.

More broadly I think that the program is a great way to help most pet owners set goals for themselves with their dogs. So many people have little conceptualization of what their picture of how they want their dog to be able to do that his is a good way to give them that picture. Also it gives owners an external view of what their dog really does and doesn't know. Lily has been a neutral dog for CGC testing many times. When people fail they are often very surprised. When I've had the chance I always talk to them after the evaluator to tell them what I saw and to give them tips to succeed in the future. PF people are probably exceptional in this idea since we are here talking about our dogs, asking questions, offering suggestions etc.. I always recommend it as a goal for people I work with.

The CGCA certification is not something I have pursued with anybody yet, but I might think about it. Essentially it is a CGC test done in the real world with loads more distractions. The dog already has to have a CGC to do this test. About Community Canine - American Kennel Club

A dog that has passed a CGC has most of the skills needed to pass a therapy dog certification, so having the goal of therapy work is a good reason to do CGC. It also is a baby step towards being able to do performance sports. A CGCA would be better for this since that testing is done in busy conditions like a dog show.

Here is a real world situation where I think a CGC would have helped. I was in PetSmart with Javelin yesterday. Someone came in with a dog that I didn't initially see, but instead heard. There was tons of reactive barking and loud voices offering uninformative corrections. Javelin took notice but remained calm and confident with a little boost from me. We finished our shopping and arrived at the front of the store just after the reactive dog, who was a very large mix of maybe golden/GSD (who knows). I was looking at the lines and although I initially got on line two people behind this dog and owner I moved when I realized the dog was staring very hard at Javelin. As I passed and had Javelin out of the dog's line of sight, the dog was still staring hard at where he had gone. I said to the woman that she should pay attention to her dog and break the eye contact. She looked at me like I was nuts! If she had been through CGC she would have had some sort of a clue about the idea of keeping her dog below threshold. As it was she seemed to think I was rude for suggesting something very common sense to her. As it was I really think she should not bring the dog into the store at all. It didn't seem to have manners enough and the owner didn't have skills enough to manage the stimulation of all the sights and smells.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd like to do therapy work with Piper and Jasper, so I'm planning on getting them both their CGC (if they're amenable - I think Piper might be a bit too crazy still, so she might take longer)


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Both Apollo and Jazz have their CGCA but we have not place to train for the new Urban one. Many owner trainers working with service dog prospects use the testing as milestones for their dogs and count it as part of their proof of training. 

Phoenix has his STAR puppy certificate but has been too wild for a CGC so far. Someday .... maybe but I have a feeling Twilight may pass before Phin does.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes, I am working slowly toward a CGC for Dulcie and I intend to pursue the CGCA as well. We work on things every day and next month we will resume the Adult Obedience 2 class which was postponed in the spring due to the canine influenza outbreak here in Chicago. 

After we complete the Adult 2, we begin the CGC classes and take the test. We will then begin more intensive Therapy training and I am hoping to get Dulcie certified by her second birthday. That has always been my goal, and yet she was doing so well during her first year that I briefly thought it would be quicker. Realistically, however, what with life and all, by her second year will be just fine. 


It is my hope to join the Chicago based Canine Therapy Corps and work with underserved communities as a volunteer team. They have really cool programs involving working with people with various disabilities or life challenges (i.e. people on probation) at some basic agility and obedience skills with the dogs. The goal is to finish the therapy program with the participants having learned some basic skills in dog handling and training. This has many obvious benefits for people with myriad emotional, physical or social challenges. I am really excited about this and I think Dulcie is going to be a really good therapy dog.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

We are practicing for it right now! Working on dealing with distractions--Dipper just wants to say hi to everyone. He's getting better, though. I think we could probably pass it right now (on a good day, ha) but we're in a class right now that's focused on passing it, we'll take it when that's done.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I am going to take Naira as soon as I get settled in my new state next year. I think she will do really well on it! 

After that, therapy work.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Stella has her CGC, passed the test at a dog show at 14 months. We are planning to take the CGCA and the Urban CGC. We are just learning about what it takes to pass those two now. One of the teachers at her obedience school is an AKC approved tester and she is looking into what she has to do to be able to give the other two tests. 
Having the CGC (or equivalents) do help with the Therapy work, Stella does Therapy visits in two different facilities and it is the base of the testing needed to become a Therapy dog. But honestly the training that is involved to earn the CGC is important for everyday life with your dog. The healing and ignoring distractions, coming when called, acting calm and friendly with strangers/dogs is a plus to make everyday life with your dog more enjoyable and safe! It also does give you a goal to achieve with your dog and strengthens the bond you develop together.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazzie and I took the CGC test at the end of her first basic obedience series, when she was around 20 months old. She breezed right through it. I'd like to have her take the CGCA, which looks a bit more challenging but still doable, but it hasn't been offered here.

Blue would probably breeze through it, too, if only it didn't involve behaving properly around other dogs...


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I think it's a great thing to do- but not for every dog. 

Misty and Max both have CGC and TDI certification. The training was good for them and it was an enjoyable process all around. They are both very easy dogs.

I haven't done it with Lily and don't plan on it. Her reactivity is better but still needs to be managed. Maybe I could get her through the test now, but I don't see a reason to. She does very well at agility and I can manage her reactivity in that environment. I have just accepted that my sweet, crazy Lily marches to the beat of a different drummer!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> Just curious, as there's been a lot of talk about it lately. Also, has anyone done the community canine test?


Yup! Chagall took and passed his CGC at a busy outdoor fair when he was two years old. We were strolling the fairgrounds when a woman from the dog training booth approached us. She asked if he already had his CGC designation or if I was familiar with it. I answered "no" to her first question and "yes" to her second. She told me she was the AKC tester and suggested Chagall should sign up to take the test that afternoon. I figured why not, we were there anyway and signed him up. A few hours later there he was, taking the test outside the noisy, busy fair and he sailed throught it! I was pleasantly surprised, thinking he might balk at me leaving him with the tester for a bit and walking out of his sight. But he just obligingly sat there with her. And mind you I home trained him and he had no rehearsal for the test. He just did what he was home schooled to do!roud: I had him take the CGC test as a tribute to his breeder, thinking it was a way of substantiating her trust in me was well placed. She was pleased, I was pleased and Chagall had fun. _Win-win-win!_ I say, go for it!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

That's an awesome story, Chagall's mom!


----------

